# Upgrade drive a second time



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

I did several searches and came up empty. I know the info is here, I'm just not conducting the search with the right terms. I have a DSR7000 that has been upgraded from the original drive to a 160GB. I want to upgrade the 160GB to a 1 TB unit. I know at one time, a drive could only be upgraded and expanded one time due to a limited number of partitions being available. Has this been overcome somehow? I don't want to lose my recordings on the 160GB drive. Thanks.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't believe you can do what you want. The reason is you have to change the boot to LBA 48 as well as copy video files. Also change drive from PATA to ESATA. If there is any possibility it is with www.MFSlive.org, try searching there. Good Luck


----------



## halfempty (Oct 17, 2008)

The DSR7000 is a series 2 DTivo, it should already have an LBA48 kernel on it if it's on software version 6.2 or above. Theoretically both WinMFS and MFSlive v1.4 (with the -f switch) should be able to do it, but I've heard it doesn't always work as advertised.

The SATA to PATA adapter is another issue. Read this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

rbtravis said:


> I don't believe you can do what you want. The reason is you have to change the boot to LBA 48 as well as copy video files. Also change drive from PATA to ESATA. If there is any possibility it is with www.MFSlive.org, try searching there. Good Luck


The 160GB unit already has an LBA48 aware kernel otherwise it wouldn't address anything above 137GB. Also the interface change would be from PATA to SATA, not eSATA which is an external hard drive standard. That also is no problem with a SATA to PATA converter. What I want to know is if the extra partition limitation has been overcome? If I remember correctly, after the image has been copied to the new drive, two partitions are added in order to read the additional area of the new drive. Upgrading the drive once brings the total number of partitions to 15, with 16 being the maximum the Tivo OS can access. Since partitions must be added in pairs, another upgrade would bring the total to 17 which could not be done. Anyone know if this limitation has been overcome. I'll check winMFSlive.


----------



## halfempty (Oct 17, 2008)

After re-reading my previous post I see it's not very clear, sorry. Both WinMFS and MFSlive v1.4 (with the -f switch) will re-expand an already expanded drive. In rare cases there are problems, but that happens with most utilities.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

halfempty said:


> After re-reading my previous post I see it's not very clear, sorry. Both WinMFS and MFSlive v1.4 (with the -f switch) will re-expand an already expanded drive. In rare cases there are problems, but that happens with most utilities.


Great. Thanks.


----------

